# VIC 2016 Xmas Case Swap Tasting Thread



## Mardoo (3/12/16)

OK, I'm ready for a beer!

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
3. 
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
12. 
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
14. Breakbeer - Smoked Choc Porter
15.
16. 
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
20.
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

OK, I updated this to reflect what we didn't get. If anyone has any details to add to theirs, please do 

1. Cocko IAC
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## Cocko (4/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

We're havin' Cocko for dinner!


----------



## Mardoo (4/12/16)

I drank sooner.

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.

Bit of spice, bit of fruit, bit of bitter. I could pull all the petals off this flower to find its beauty, but suffice to say I felt like I was having the last beer for the day as a farmhand in Belgium in the mid-1800's. The only thing that could have made me enjoy this more would have been relaxing against a haystack, contemplating the rain to come. A good, simple farmhouse ale. Fully enjoyable. I liked the way the spice and fruit come on, disappear behind the bitter and then come back at the end. It's really nice how the malt lingers for a few minutes. Now then, where's my fiddle?

What's an XPA? Thought of looking it up, but naw.


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/16)

One of the things I love about using PET bottles for the swap. Nearing midnight and you shouldn't really be drinking that whole bottle? Carb cap!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (5/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## mofox1 (5/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> One of the things I love about using PET bottles for the swap. Nearing midnight and you shouldn't really be drinking that whole bottle? Carb cap!


Always remember to flush.


----------



## pcqypcqy (5/12/16)

You guys don't waste any time do you


----------



## Mardoo (5/12/16)

Mofox, that's AFTER you drink the beer


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - ESB
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/12/16)

Ok - confession/warning time on my swap beer.

I kegged but didnt carb my beer months ago. So in theory it is sitting uncarbonated in a keg all that time.

I prepped all my bottles two night before swap and added the required amount of sugar.

When I transferred from keg to bottle it became evident that a level of carbonation had built up in the keg - (a bit of residual fermenation perhaps) as there was more foaming than I would have expected for an uncarbonated beer.

If Im right and it was carbed to some degree the extra sugar in each bottle might then make it a bit overcarbed....

So my advise dear swapper is you have a choice..


Drink now and risk it being a bit undercarbed as the sugar hasnt fermented out.
Drink in a couple of weeks and risk it gushing a bit.

Either way I'd say crack the top a bit first to let a bit of gasout just in case.

Enjoy - and very sorry for any potential gushers.



1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can)
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## VP Brewing (5/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.
2. Idzy - Black Summer
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
11. thearn
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
18. awesome fury (likes goats)
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/12/16)

For anybody, like me, that wants a rough drinking timeframe:

[SIZE=10.5pt]Drink now[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]1. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]21. Midnight brew - September Stout[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]From mid December[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]22. Mardoo - [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. [/SIZE]

January
[SIZE=10.5pt]24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]February[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]UNKNOWN[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]2. Idzy - Black Summer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
11. thearn
18. awesome fury (likes goats)[/SIZE]


----------



## idzy (5/12/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Drink now[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]1. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]21. Midnight brew - September Stout[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]From mid December[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]22. Mardoo - [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. [/SIZE]

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
[SIZE=10.5pt]2. Idzy - Black Summer[/SIZE]

January
[SIZE=10.5pt]24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]February[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]UNKNOWN[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
11. thearn
18. awesome fury (likes goats)[/SIZE]


----------



## malt junkie (5/12/16)

24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year

Cracked one of these I had in glass, carbonation is good but still a little young. More patience required


----------



## WarmerBeer (5/12/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> [SIZE=10.5pt]7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm[/SIZE]


Oddly specific, but I shall take you on your word.


----------



## awesomefury (5/12/16)

Drink mine asap. It has been bottled out of a carbed keg. Should be a really nice goat amber.


----------



## awesomefury (5/12/16)

Drink now
18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer

January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
[SIZE=10.5pt]4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)[/SIZE]

February
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb

UNKNOWN
[SIZE=10.5pt]6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
11. thearn[/SIZE]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/12/16)

Can I ask out of interest, what is a goat amber?


----------



## reardo (5/12/16)

Mine is ready to go. 5% and was bottled in mid September.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/12/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Can I ask out of interest, what is a goat amber?


When you google "goat amber" one of the first things to come up will be goat amber discharge....

DO NOT CLICK ON THAT LINK


----------



## Mardoo (6/12/16)

Takin' one for the team. Good man.


----------



## awesomefury (6/12/16)

You'll have to try it and let me know.


----------



## idzy (6/12/16)

awesomefury said:


> You'll have to try it and let me know.


Buzz not it


----------



## JB (6/12/16)

Drink now
18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1.	Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer

January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)[/size]

February
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb

UNKNOWN
11. thearn


----------



## Mardoo (7/12/16)

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale

Really, really nice. First sniff after the pour was that intense, "wild" hop aroma and I remembered pounding Genessee Cream Ale with my mate from Philly. I don't know, I call that aroma skunky, but in a skunk bud kind of way rather than light-struck hops. Anyway, the aroma took me back and I enjoyed it. The head was beautiful and creamy and lasted, as well as lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass, and then there was that sweet, bready malt that just kept going. The carb level was perfect for the beer and matched the body well. The texture of the combined body, carb level and creaminess of the head was one of the great things about this. Kicked the shit out of Genessee, to be frank. A really well-brewed beer that I had planned to leave half for today, but couldn't. I easily could have drunk another or two. Clearly MoM knows best.

What were the hops, by the way?


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.

White and murky AF. Poured with a little head that quickly dissipated, but kept it's low level of carbonation through the whole glass. Really strong pear and a bit of clove aroma, but not getting a whole lot of hops. Bit of Belgian funkiness.
It's tart and refreshing with firm bitterness, and more of that pear-fruit flavour I associate with a Coopers. There's a bit of sourness in there, I assume that is deliberate, cause it works well. What yeast did you use?
A pleasant, refreshing, beer while watering the garden. Made me think more of a slightly-soured Belgian Pale Ale or Blond.

7/10 - would Cocko again.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/12/16)

I'm excited to try these, picking up my crate and cube today. The fresh ones will go straight into the fridge and I'll dive in this weekend [emoji1]

I've never been more excited for a, erm, Cocko.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> 9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
> 
> Really, really nice. First sniff after the pour was that intense, "wild" hop aroma and I remembered pounding Genessee Cream Ale with my mate from Philly. I don't know, I call that aroma skunky, but in a skunk bud kind of way rather than light-struck hops. Anyway, the aroma took me back and I enjoyed it. The head was beautiful and creamy and lasted, as well as lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass, and then there was that sweet, bready malt that just kept going. The carb level was perfect for the beer and matched the body well. The texture of the combined body, carb level and creaminess of the head was one of the great things about this. Kicked the shit out of Genessee, to be frank. A really well-brewed beer that I had planned to leave half for today, but couldn't. I easily could have drunk another or two. Clearly MoM knows best.
> 
> What were the hops, by the way?


Nice one glad you enjoyed it. Hops are Hallertauer Mittelfrüh . Bittering addition only. A fair wack though. 60g @ 60 min in 20L.


----------



## malt junkie (7/12/16)

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. 
Also got into this today, I really loved the malt balance and initial hit of bitterness, well carbed, lovely white head that persisted. Though my initial mouthful makes me think this may have fermented a little warm, it faded quickly, and I could probably drink a sixer of this without blinking. 

​Next up Midnight brews September stout


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/12/16)

Why is noone drinking the Goat Amber?


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/12/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Why is noone drinking the Goat Amber?


Too much hotdog-flavoured water.


----------



## awesomefury (7/12/16)

it will be well and truely undercarbed by now. We drank it yesterday night and michael was refreshed by the goat ale.


----------



## malt junkie (7/12/16)

awesomefury said:


> it will be well and truely undercarbed by now. We drank it yesterday night and michael was refreshed by the goat ale.


nothing a carb cap won't sort right quick.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/16)

awesomefury said:


> it will be well and truely undercarbed by now. We drank it yesterday night and michael was refreshed by the goat ale.


It floated my goat...


----------



## AJ80 (7/12/16)

Just checked my crate and got rather excited to see I fluked one of Mardoo's heady snipper DIPAs. This makes up for the fact I could only have one tiny little sip of it during the swap (stupid driving). Is now in the fridge to keep fresh. Cheers Mardoo!

Ps. I'm sure your other swap beer is equally delish!!


----------



## JB (7/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later.

Sorta similar to Warmbeer - new age cloudy, gently carbed which persists, some spice, some esters, slight tartness, perfect with my post dinner couch chill out. Cheers brah.


----------



## Mardoo (7/12/16)

AJ80 said:


> Just checked my crate and got rather excited to see I fluked one of Mardoo's heady snipper DIPAs. This makes up for the fact I could only have one tiny little sip of it during the swap (stupid driving). Is now in the fridge to keep fresh. Cheers Mardoo!
> 
> Ps. I'm sure your other swap beer is equally delish!!


The sooner drank the better  The other beer is very left field compared to the DIPA.


----------



## awesomefury (7/12/16)

I'm not exactly, the beer tasting notes kind of guy. This one has impressed me.

10. JB - Smoke on the porter

I was dredding this beer, as I've had a bad experience with smoked malt beers. Ask me next time about our visit to James Squire and our smoked larger.
To my suprise this was a well balanced beer, the deep flavour of the darker malts really made the smoke flavour subtle but still gave this beer a great flavour and after taste.
It's a loverly rich porter and as one of my favourte styles has made me want to brew this! smooth silkly, not realy tart or astringent, LOL (look at me)

Smokes beers are back on the brewable list.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh




The first thing that struck me was the clarity then the colour - striking looking beverage with two shades of reddish amber that really is a delight. First whiff reminds me wheat phenols, a bit unusual. Taste wise it has a lingering sweetness probably from the alcohol and what comes across as crystal. The darker flavours don't blend quite right with the yeast, it's hard to describe. There's some plum and familiar Belgian flavours in there but perhaps wheat? Hard to tell. Bitterness seemed a bit too heavy early in the glass but after a few sips it's balanced. 
Not a bad effort mofox, quite pleasant and drinkable and comes across as a recipe in development because I believe it's otherwise well brewed. Perhaps a bigger yeast pitch or maybe explore other yeasts. It's always refreshing though to pour a bright HB.

Ed: sorry if that seemed overly negative, just read it after I posted and got bad vibes. Rough long day at work. It's decent, honestly, I just did the Roger Ebert thing. Apologies. I did enjoy it.


----------



## mofox1 (7/12/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh
> 
> The first thing that struck me was the clarity then the colour - striking looking beverage with two shades of reddish amber that really is a delight. First whiff reminds me wheat phenols, a bit unusual. Taste wise it has a lingering sweetness probably from the alcohol and what comes across as crystal. The darker flavours don't blend quite right with the yeast, it's hard to describe. There's some plum and familiar Belgian flavours in there but perhaps wheat? Hard to tell. Bitterness seemed a bit too heavy early in the glass but after a few sips it's balanced.
> Not a bad effort mofox, quite pleasant and drinkable and comes across as a recipe in development because I believe it's otherwise well brewed. Perhaps a bigger yeast pitch or maybe explore other yeasts. It's always refreshing though to pour a bright HB.


Probably spot on with all except the wheat. Yes, everything I do is too bitter. Bigger pitch needed - the 3787 was 4 months from prod and probably needed two steps in the flask instead of one. No crystal... but there was 27% abbey malt which does impact many of the same qualities.

The second cube finished a few points lower thanks to the larger pitch using some of the cake off this one (and the second cake goes to the westy12). My recipes... always a work in progress. ;-)

Prost!


----------



## Mardoo (7/12/16)

Everything too bitter? What do you reckon is going on there?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/12/16)

Over-sized thumb?


----------



## technobabble66 (7/12/16)

He should be making more RIS?
[emoji185]


----------



## technobabble66 (7/12/16)

Dubbel post


----------



## Cocko (7/12/16)

Drink now
18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer

January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)[/size]

February
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb

UNKNOWN
11. thearn 


Just posting so I can chill the right beers... cheers


----------



## Cocko (7/12/16)

Ok, I am going in:


1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later

Dude, this beer is ******* awesome, it is like you have super brewing powers!! I don't wanna pump up your tyres, but lets get real - a beer filled with a beer gun, I tilt my hat!!

Love you.


----------



## JB (8/12/16)

awesomefury said:


> I'm not exactly, the beer tasting notes kind of guy. This one has impressed me.
> 
> 10. JB - Smoke on the porter
> 
> ...


Nice work AF, very glad I could sway you mate.


----------



## malt junkie (8/12/16)

21. Midnight brew - September Stout

Straight up loved this, poured with a thick tight tan head, carb was spot on, laced the glass to the bottom with persistent head over the 90 mins or so I was drinking it. As I went to take my first mouthful the aroma of roast hit me, nice mouth feel, flavours of roast, dark chocolate, and vanilla though the vanilla fade as the beer warmed. This is the stout you want on tap at home. Not sure of the ABV but following MOM's with this had me to bed pretty early.

Thanks for the great beer.


----------



## mofox1 (8/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Everything too bitter? What do you reckon is going on there?


Yep - oversized thumb of enthusiasm. What? 15g bittering addtition?!! That looks WEAK - MAN UP AND BREW... So the 15g gets rounded to 20g, but actually pour 25g... then I double the cube hops...


----------



## reardo (8/12/16)

going in the fridge now!!! Wooo hooo!


----------



## thearn (8/12/16)

My citra might need a couple more weeks. Was bottled 21/11. Wrecked that I missed the swap sounds like it was a blast. Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (8/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale

OK, this is pretty much an ideal base for an American Amber. Bash this fucker with late, late citrussy C-hops and a whack of Simcoe, drop the carb a couple points and you'll have the ingredients for the evenings that fuelled plenty of stumbles home during my time in Portland, Oregon. Either that or go full Belgian with WLP500 fermented above 20C, bump up the hops and age it for a year so the hops descend into the pool of malt the way I'd like to drown in a tub of warm golden syrup. Oddly enough this beer pairs very interestingly with spinach and beetroot puree. (Don't ask.) Beetroot Amber? No.

I like this as a beer that inspires me to reconsider where mine can go. I really need to straighten the **** up and get the American Amber style down more, as it's a longtime favourite of mine. I know you told me some about the grain bill, and IIRC it's certainly a non-traditional way to go about the AA style - not that you were going about that - but I may have a solid look at this as a starting point. Is that a review? I liked this. If I were to make it I'd want to take it more strongly in either the American Amber or Belgian Amber direction. It's a solid jumping off point for really nailing something exceedingly good, style or no style. Oh yeah, gorgeous, creamy head that lasted!

So, would you consider sharing the grain bill you used?


----------



## mofox1 (8/12/16)

Cheers man. I'll need to Belgian this up a bit more next time. Candy syrup or a more stinky yeast?

The grist was Pilsner, 27% Abbey, 3% Carabo. OG 1.065.

I like the AA idea... FWIW, there was a smaller amount of the Abbey in the el Dorado IPA I brought along, can't remember exactly... Maybe 7%. Certainly didn't seem out of place there.


----------



## Mardoo (9/12/16)

What did you use for this ferment? WLP500 came to mind to use as I think it's plum/cherry esters would well match the flavours in this one. You could amber syrup it. Did you get any? I have some you can have if you like.

And dammit, missed out on the Eldo IPA. I had largely stopped drinking by the time you arrived though.


----------



## Spiesy (9/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.

Very nice beer, Mick. An interesting match - the amber malts and Belgian yeast. I got a nutty, slight roast from the malt and spicy, almost vanilla-like vibes from the yeast. Really enjoyed this beer!


----------



## reardo (9/12/16)

22. Mardoo 

Outstanding. I think that this amber was the most balanced beer I've had in the swaps so far. My wife had a taste, loved it (woman is hard to please) and she spun out when I showed her the abv. 
If anyone has queries about drinking it too early..don't. 

Awesome Mardoo


----------



## Mardoo (9/12/16)

Thanks mate. Good to hear! Did the chestnut come through? The reason I said wait 'til Christmas was that the chestnut came through clear as a bell before I keg hopped it. After the keg hop it was fairly hidden, so I figured a few weeks might help it come out again.


----------



## Cocko (9/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.




Spiesy said:


> 13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
> 
> Very nice beer, Mick. An interesting match - the amber malts and Belgian yeast. I got a nutty, slight roast from the malt and spicy, almost vanilla-like vibes from the yeast. Really enjoyed this beer!


 ^^^^^

Couldn't say it better - great beer, mate.

Stealing the grain bill, the colour is amazing!

Thank you!


----------



## JB (9/12/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> It floated my goat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too!

Freaking wild colour man, nice, clear & deep plum coloured. Carb right on & hangs around like flies around a pile of spit roast meat @ kangaroo ground.

Sweet caramel & honey goat aroma & flavour.


----------



## AJ80 (9/12/16)

10. JB - Smoke on the porter 

Disclaimer up front: I almost always dislike smoked beers. I want to like them, I should like them, but I don't like them. 







Until now (I think the pun title helped). Most smoked beers I've tried are smoke forward in the extreme. This one isn't. The smoked component is subtly there, but in perfect balance with the base beer (which is a ripping porter by the way). Reminds me of the finish you get on a mildly peated single malt scotch whiskey. Carbonation is spot on too. Perfect for (hopefully) the last cold night the year. Ripping beer again JB and thanks for sharing. Recipe?


----------



## JB (9/12/16)

Thanks AJ, very happy you enjoyed it mate & loved the review.


Here she is:

40lt batch, 6%, 38ibu

7kg Pale ale malt
1.5kg Manuka smoked malt
500g Chocolate malt
300g Crystal 120
200g Black patent

25g Magnum @ FWH
25g EKG @ 30min
25g EKG @ 15min

WLP004


----------



## JB (9/12/16)

JB said:


> Mine too!
> Freaking wild colour man, nice, clear & deep plum coloured. Carb right on & hangs around like flies around a pile of spit roast meat @ kangaroo ground.
> Sweet caramel & honey goat aroma & flavour.
> 
> ...


Towards the end of the glass, couldn't help wondering how awesome this would be with a Belgian yeast going to town on it


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.

The name sold me so I had to start the swap on this.

The colour is brilliant and around the shade of amber I aim for on certain beers. Aroma was minute esters so I dumped the rest of the bottle in and then they shined. Nailed the flavour for a session ale! It's malty but balanced with the spice and bitterness. Carbonation is good, I know these styles are carbed high and I usually like them carbed low so why do I enjoy this?

Malt backbone is excellent. As Mardoo pointed out, could easily use this grain bill for an AAA. I am so chuffed I have carabo (thanks Mardoo) and abbey in the grain stores. I think a session ale has just bumped its way up in the brew order with your grain bill. 

Anyway enough rambling on, I'm not comparing to a style because I dont wanna detract anything from a great beer. 3rd swap beer in a row of yours I've loved. Thank you for sharing and brew on :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (10/12/16)

*13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.*

*App*
Rich reddish amber. Transparent. Looks amazing!
Tight tan head, fades moderately to a slight white icing.
Tiny lacing

*Aroma*
Honey floral nectar, light caramel
Banana vanilla
Herbal peppery undertone
Slight citrusy note, maybe the "herbal" is now more "earthy"


*Flava*
Peppery light caramel and initial sweetness, quickly followed by a solid bitter aftertaste.
Solid maltiness through it all, quite “estery” with a hint of biscuit. Slight spiciness.
Effervescent but fine carbonation - nice light carbonic bite, suits style.
No noticeable alcohol

*Overall*
Awesome Belgian Amber!! I’d agree with everything MB said above. 
Fantastic example of the awesomeness of Belgian ales - many layers come out in the complexity of both the aroma and flavour.
The grist is great. A nice solid maltiness with a touch of biscuit & caramel - read: ******* tasty.
Hops elements subtly come through to compliment the malt.
Yeast elements come through nicely to compliment the grist & hops, but shine just enough to be a bit more prominent than the other 2.
Basically a perfect balance for a Belgian ale - as MB suggested, a sessionable version of a belgian ale … though i’m guessing maybe not really as sessionable as it tastes(?). Truly impressive start to the swap tastings. I could smash the **** out of a crate of these! (see what i mean - maybe a bit stronger than the taste suggests :lol: ). FWIW, the bitterness is spot on - and i'm not someone who's big on bitterness.

… And it’s a big relief having grabbed 5kg of Abbey in the last BB - i’m now very keen to have a crack at a few beers with this malt, especially the elusive Amber, as Mardoo mentioned.


----------



## reardo (10/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Thanks mate. Good to hear! Did the chestnut come through? The reason I said wait 'til Christmas was that the chestnut came through clear as a bell before I keg hopped it. After the keg hop it was fairly hidden, so I figured a few weeks might help it come out again.


there definitely was but it was slight. But due to this that's why I think the balance was super!


----------



## technobabble66 (10/12/16)

I should mention that I received some of the swap beers at the end of the day, as Cocko donated some that were surplus to his needs to the Head Brewer. Which is why I've reviewed the Thirsty Monk even though I had to drop out of the swap. 
So a massive thanks to everyone who's beer I received - it's very much appreciated to be able to sample such a fine range of beers - even though I wasn't able to contribute one myself (trust me, you definitely didn't want mine, just ask Wiggas how the wort tasted!). And big thanks to Cocko for his generous donation.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/12/16)

18. Awesomefury - goat amber


I thought it poured hazy but it's actually fairly clear. Bit of pine, floral and like JB said, honey on the aroma. It has quite a bit of aroma but I have no idea how to pick it. Mine's quite low carb. To taste it's a little bit thin but has that familiar amber backbone and gentle hoppiness with a bitterness I can't pick. Sort of has a mild alcoholic smoothness in the aftertaste. An interesting beer and decent rendition of an amber ale.


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later

Straw and cloudy appearance with a tight little white head. Aroma has subtle spice notes backed up by bread. First sip refreshing, second sip tasty, third sip hits the spot. Carbonation, bitterness and malt prominence I find are balanced and dont steal each others thunder. Has a nice sweetness that lingers after the refreshing spritz disappears. Very sessionable. Was only gonna have one beer tonight but I'm enjoying this too much. Could smash these easy if I had this on tap. 

What was the grist? Lots of wheat? What is an XPA?

Cheers for hosting and the wonderful beer. 4/5 Vietnamese rubber farmers


----------



## technobabble66 (11/12/16)

*1 - Cocko - Belgian Extra Cock Pale Ale*

*App*
Straw. 
Cloudy as hell - Lazy ****, clean ya beer up. Oh no, it’s a belgian, don’t worry, it’s all fine  
Moderate/small head

*Aroma*
Banana-ish (is this the “cock”?) estery elements initially, strong white pepper with a little over-ripe medlar at the end (how’s that for a fancy descriptor, MoFo!) - wheat (raw & malt) and it’s weird aroma/flavour elements, hey!
Earthy malt.

*Flava*
As per aroma, plus solid bready malt comes through strongly.
Strong lingering bitterness, relatively dry
Full mouthfeel
Low carb - good!

*Overall*
Dogs are cool.

Also … excellent beer, dude. Not my fav style, the wheaty belgian, but this is damn good. Tasty elements in both aroma & flavour - great how the maltiness punches through everything. I’m still not convinced i need to do a wheat-focused beer, but i’m more than happy drinking yours! Great balance of the elements and highly sessionable while watching Kiera Knightley indulging in end-of-the-world-nooky.


----------



## Mardoo (11/12/16)

What the **** is a medlar?


----------



## TheWiggman (11/12/16)

10. JB - Smoke on the Porter


I don't think I've had a beer with smoked malt in it before, definitely haven't come across a beer and thought "too smokey" which is often the comment made when smoked malt is discussed. This tastes like I'm sitting by a warm fire with a malty porter eating a lightly charred sausage. The choice to go with 6% is a wise one, the bit of extra oomph pairs with the smoke so it doesn't overpower, but dominates. Reminds me a lot of a Coopers Stout in drinkability - not a beer I'd buy a slab of, but would regularly grab a longneck on the right occasion (and there would be a lot of those occasions). Can pick the EKG and overall English feel. Very good beer.


----------



## AJ80 (11/12/16)

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6%

Man, this is perfect after a sunny day chasing the kids around and mowing lawns. Cloudy as hell and smells like spicy bananas. Carb is low and malt/bitterness perfectly balanced. Very easy drinking and obviously well brewed. Would also be keen to see a recipe. Thanks for sharing Cocko.


----------



## JB (12/12/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 10. JB - Smoke on the Porter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Wiggy, I'm glad you liked it. I lol'd at the smoked sausage bit, you're the only one to pick the secret ingredient sofar


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/12/16)

I suck at reviews and agree with what everyone has said, but a few brief words

*1 - Cocko - Belgian Extra Cock Pale Ale*

I had this at the swap out of the keg and it was really nice. Out of the bottle it was exactly how I remembered just slightly undercarbed for my liking. Nothing like a bit of Cocko swirling around your mouth.




*13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.*

Wow what an amazing beer. This was delicious. One problem I had with it was I had to share it with my girlfriend so only got half the bottle and then had to endure the following conversation:

Girlfriend: Sometimes I wish we were married.
Me: You don't want to get married.
GF: Yeah I know, but I wish I could say the sentence "Sometimes I think I married the wrong person"
Me: Because of this beer?
GF: Yes, I mean, I like yours but you have been going all IPA lately and it's not nice, where this is just amazing and balanced and has a really nice aftertaste.
Me: But I just made you the pale ale you liked.
GF: Yes thank you but this is something else. Do we have more? Can you make this?
Me: Why don't you just marry Mick?
GF: Maybe I will
Me: I'll get his number....

So that's as higher praise as I can think to give.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/12/16)

Who would've thought home brewing can get a guy laid....



I had the Goat Amber last night:

Face value review - I couldn't taste Goat or anything of the sorts in it, 0/10.

Amber Ale review - quite a pleasant beer that was better as it warmed up. Well balanced but the body for me was a touch thin, only a touch though. Carb was low but you already said that. Colour was very nice. Aroma might need a tiny boost of hops. If you were going for a sessionable/smashable amber ale then you definitely nailed it. 7/10. Thanks!


----------



## mofox1 (12/12/16)

lol. I hope my wife doesn't check up on me here... (Hi love!)


----------



## Midnight Brew (13/12/16)

18. Awesomefury - goat amber

Brilliant clarity and colour. Decent carbonation on pour and a tidy head that hangs around. Pine and resin aroma which smells fantastic by the way, which fades into a pleasant satisfying bitterness. Easy to drink. After the bitterness I get a sweet malt body that fades quiet quickly. Makes it quiet easy to drink but needs more body. Still a bloody nice beer Pat. cheers


----------



## awesomefury (13/12/16)

Good to see some guys getting through the Goat Amber! 

Thanks for the reviews.

JB, I'm no sure what  Belgian yeast is but i'll give it a miss. :blink:  :blink:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/12/16)

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle

Gonna start with the fiancé said "this is alright" and had four more sips than the usual two!!! Wow that means a lot.
This has a lovely straw colour, lots of carbonation with a good crisp bite. Super clean flavour, can't pick if it's malt or hops so the balance is right in the middle, nice firm bitterness though. Aroma is a subtle, can't think of descriptors but I'm really enjoying this!! Perfect for this warm night.

If this is what the cream Ale style should be I'm convinced. Recipe? I'd like to brew this. Two swaps in a row I've asked for your recipe, thanks heaps for sharing [emoji1]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/12/16)

Does anyone else keep checking this thread to see if your beer has been reviewed???


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/12/16)

I keep checking back to see which one to have next. 

Was looking at yours today grumpy.


----------



## Mardoo (14/12/16)

Still got your beers Grumps.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> Still got your beers Grumps.


Will drop over one night this week. Thanks for transporting them.


----------



## malt junkie (14/12/16)

*10. JB - Smoke on the porter *

I really liked this; though probably sitting close to the edge of my smoke tolerance, but nicely balanced. I had this a few days ago at my dad's in Bega and sorry I can't be more specific was a great beer we both enjoyed it.

* 13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.*

This beer disappeared way to quickly, nice creamy head that stayed the journey. Malt, hops and esters sang beautifully in tune. Makes me wish it was a keg swap, I could easily have gone another or two.

*1 - Cocko - Belgian Extra Cock Pale Ale *

I too had a sample at the swap, and as others have said great drop just needs a little more carb. I'm on my second glass now and the tartness works for me.


----------



## malt junkie (14/12/16)

*17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens*

Leave this one age! Low on carb with a light tan head that dissipates too quickly though has left some lacing crystal clear red amber. Big malt presence first up backed by a judicious bitterness on the finish leaving a slightly sweet after taste and begging you to take just another mouthful.

This is truely a great beer, carbonation does let it down a little, but damn! I'd give this 3 months to allow those malts to really get their mojo on.


----------



## JB (14/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh

It's all been said, can't say it any better. Bloody magnificent.

Point me to the recipe or make me a keg.


----------



## TheWiggman (14/12/16)

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale


What the hell is this? I thought this was similar to a light Belgian ale, as it really comes across as that way. I looked up the style guides and read US so threw them out the window. It's like a cross between a VB and Patersbier. 5 stars and I want the damn recipe.


----------



## mofox1 (14/12/16)

JB said:


> 13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh
> 
> It's all been said, can't say it any better. Bloody magnificent.
> 
> Point me to the recipe or make me a keg.


Loving the love I'm getting from this one. Truly stoking my ego.

But I'm not making you a keg... ooh... unless it's a swap.

Recipe was back in the WAYB-2016 thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/?p=1413136

It was a double batch, the swap got Jarrylo in the cube, the other got Idaho #7 (007/golden hop). Currently the Jarrylo is the winner... it's got a nice light fruit/spice vibe, 007 is a bit more citrus and herbal (although to be fair it's only been in the keg a week).


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/12/16)

Ohh shit, another one of your recipes I'm bookmarking


----------



## mofox1 (14/12/16)

I've been holding back on my comments... tantric.

*1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later*
This is a hot day hammock beer if there ever was one. Slight sour edge, blends well with a fruit/spicy edge. Carb spot on. Wouldn't hit this up every night, but a bit like my rhubarb saison, it's refreshing, interesting and I'd keep coming back to this every hot weekend or so.

*9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.*
This one sits in the curious category... opened it and I got a massive aussie larger stink (good) yet the beer itself was clean, slightly sweet with a dry finish and light light light. Actually - Wigdude hit the nail with this one. VB and patersbier it is.

*22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP*
Olah! Happy to admit yours turned out better. So much lush. Hops freaking everywhere. hops... Hops... Ungh!..... (hooray!)

*21. Midnight brew - September Stout*
Cam... this was carbed. Like actually, really, carbed. Like a normal person does it. Also super delish, really dry and more than a hint of hops, almost thought I'd picked up the black IPA at first (it was a random fridge pluck - so I had no set style expectations). Big black roast flavour, interesting nose, quite light mouthfeel and I didn't need that pumping syringe! Good one - I'd enjoy sitting back with a few of these. Recipe please?

*6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter*
Reeeaaaaardo! Man - this one has teeth. And balls. Teeth-balls. Huge body to this beer... liquid silk with a solid bitterness immediately after. Bit too much of a carb bite - I'll give this one a swirl (drinking now) and let it warm / gas out a bit. Well done. Love this style...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle
> 
> Gonna start with the fiancé said "this is alright" and had four more sips than the usual two!!! Wow that means a lot.
> This has a lovely straw colour, lots of carbonation with a good crisp bite. Super clean flavour, can't pick if it's malt or hops so the balance is right in the middle, nice firm bitterness though. Aroma is a subtle, can't think of descriptors but I'm really enjoying this!! Perfect for this warm night.
> ...





TheWiggman said:


> 9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys

The recipe is fairly simple. A rough knock off of a JZ recipe I found online somewhere.

I ended up with 23 L in the fermenter. OG 1052 FG 1010

3kg Maris Otter
2kg Wheat Malt
1kg Polenta (dry from supermarket)
60g hallertau mittelfrueh @ 60
US05 (I pitched a pint of fresh slurry from a batch i'd just kegged) @ 20


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/12/16)

Also I apologise for being slack and not drinking more. It has been hectic here. I'll try and make up for it this weekend.


----------



## Mardoo (15/12/16)

You need to buckle down and do the hard yards like the rest of us!


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/12/16)

Mardoo said:


> You need to buckle down and do the hard yards like the rest of us!


I, too, have plans to buckle down a few of them tonight.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/12/16)

Drink now
18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer

January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)

February
23. TheWiggman - StrongRAD. Bottled October, can be opened any time but ideally Feb or later.

UNKNOWN
11. thearn


----------



## technobabble66 (15/12/16)

Drink now
18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer
11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'


January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)

February
23. TheWiggman - StrongRAD. Bottled October, can be opened any time but ideally Feb or later.

---------------------------

Tim posted ~8/12 that his Citra something probably needed an extra couple of weeks, so i assume that means ~xmas day onwards.
Just thought i'd add it in to complete the timeline of swaps B)


----------



## TheWiggman (15/12/16)

24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
Hurr durr, reach into fridge lucky dip style. What could it be? A beer I put in there by mistake. If you're lucky Grumpy one of your under carbed examples is probably in there to be under appreciated soon. 


Hmmmmm... I drank this before knowing what it was, took a whiff and thought "malty... raisin and caramel characters and little hop aroma". I was guessing an English bitter. I took a reasonable swig and WHAMO there is some body in this. I was tossing up whether it was a high finishing ESB or perhaps Grumpy's beer and was impressed that there was no infection to speak of. In fact, very clean. And full-bodied. Quite so. Then I checked AHB and realised I was drinking a bloody strong beer with zero awareness. Since finishing the amount pictured I am now very aware that this beer is not your typical Rogers'. I can't really taste or smell many hops to the extent I thought it was English, but I can certainly taste the body and bitterness. There's toffee and caramel that reminds me a lot of an old ale. It's a deceptive brew for sure. Can you put ABV warnings on your beers in future please?


----------



## AJ80 (16/12/16)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale.

Man this is a great beer. Rich and malty with perfect creamy carbonation. Epic head retention and brilliant clarity. Perfectly balanced. This is one of those beers that highlights the one downside of the case swaps...you only get one bottle of each! I. Need. More. Very well brewed Mofox and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/12/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> The recipe is fairly simple. A rough knock off of a JZ recipe I found online somewhere.
> 
> ...


Polenta just thrown into mash at the start ?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (17/12/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Polenta just thrown into mash at the start ?


Yep. Mixed in with the rest of the grist. Should also add it was a single infusion mash at 65 for an hour.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/12/16)

I shall be adding that to the brew list. Thanks mate!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/12/16)

I shall be adding that to the brew list. Thanks mate!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (17/12/16)

So far tonight i have had pats beer. Nice to have one of your beers that isn't shit. Well done.
I had the monk beer. I can't say I've ever tasted monk before but if they all taste that good I'll be happy to taste any monk that comes my way.
And now I'm on smoke on the porter. Awesome while gobbling a couple of sausages. (Seriously nice beer)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (17/12/16)

I also tasted my own flavour and i liked it.


----------



## JB (17/12/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> I also tasted my own flavour and i liked it.


 Haha just finished yours too, very nice crisp ale, very enjoyable thanks!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/16)

So last night I celebrated my 30th anniversary - stting on Rosebud beach with MrsGrumpy a couple of souvlaki's and a little bit of Cocko.

I took Cockos Belgian XPA - along for refreshments.

Like all the reviews so far - this is a straw colored and cloudy AF. It was almost devoid of any carbonation unfortunately so no head or lacing to speak of. The flavour was nice, the tartness was just right. Its a shame about it being flat - I reckon with a bit of fizz it would have been a cracker.

Thanks Mr Cock


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/12/16)

21. Midnight brew - September Stout
Love this. Like a beautiful woman. Can i have a keg next time.


----------



## Cocko (21/12/16)

Drink now

18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer
11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'


January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)

February
23. TheWiggman - StrongRAD. Bottled October, can be opened any time but ideally Feb or later.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/12/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> 21. Midnight brew - September Stout
> Love this. Like a beautiful woman. Can i have a keg next time.


Thanks mate, stoked you enjoyed it. Opened your swap beer and then come to check this thread.

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale

Never had a cream ale before so this popped my cherry. Nicely carbonated and poured with a tight head. The aroma confused the hell out of me. Smelt like those stinky tett/hallertau/saaz hopped lagers. Then it got interesting as it warmed up. Completely disappeared leaving a really pleasing note of sweet malt. Flavour is nothing short of lovely. Refreshing, flavourful, decent body but not over the top. Perfect level of bitterness. All in all, loved it.

Id love the recipe.

EDIT: Just saw the hopping and the yeast. Kinda surprised in the US05. Ever tried this recipe with anything else?


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/12/16)

Drink now



18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout. She's good to go, folks. Drink at a balmy 10+ deg C, whilst clad in your best smoking jacket.

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age.
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer

11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'



January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+

4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - ready from 15 January or so)

February
23. TheWiggman - StrongRAD. Bottled October, can be opened any time but ideally Feb or later.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/12/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Thanks mate, stoked you enjoyed it. Opened your swap beer and then come to check this thread.
> 
> 9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale
> 
> ...


I haven't used anything other than us05. But I reckon a lager yeast would go well.


----------



## WarmerBeer (22/12/16)

*13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.*

Had this a couple of nights ago, so recollection has become hazy with time, although the beer itself was anything but hazy.

Great lot of Belgian esters going on, but alarmingly drinkable. I'd almost put it head-butting into Dubbel territory with all that malt character whilst remaining "dry".

A really, really good beer, one might almost call it a mofox-ing good beer (see what I did there?).

8/10. Would quench Monk's Thirst again.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/12/16)

mayor of mildura said:


> I haven't used anything other than us05. But I reckon a lager yeast would go well.


Make sure you send a PM my way when you get into freezing.


----------



## AJ80 (24/12/16)

9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale

Have just finished getting the house and yard ready for the in-laws to descend tomorrow for Christmas. This beer is friggen perfect right now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## malt junkie (24/12/16)

I had a few while camping, and not a bad drop between them, there were standouts;

*22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age.*

What a great beer, an older lady friend had a sip and thought it was great, she also loved the label. Carramels, toffee, the chestnut and hop balance were on the money, the high ABV was more than well hidden. I started this quite cold and over the next hour or so as it warmed the malt characters came through just a little more my guess would be 6°c has this beer singing. Great drop; point me to the bar with it on tap!

*19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)*

I guess with winter lasting till November you guys get some good practice with these stouts. I really enjoyed this one, silky mouth feel, and a beautiful balance of roast and choc flavours carbonation was right on the money, and the thick tan head remained to the last swallow. Twas a great beer to sip by the campfire after short people had passed out. If your taking orders ... 1 ... 2 kegs please :chug:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/12/16)

2. Idzy - Black Summer

Nice. Going down well after a busy morning. Merry Christmas.


----------



## awesomefury (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas guys!

Drinking a few today, thanks Idzy for the black summer, going down a treat.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/12/16)

awesomefury said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> Drinking a few today, thanks Idzy for the black summer, going down a treat.


Jinx!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (25/12/16)

11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'
I was hit by a massive hop aroma when i cracked open the bottle. Holy cow this is a hell of a beer. Juicy hoppy awesome.


----------



## malt junkie (25/12/16)

6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

Another good drop, fantastic head retention, though more roast than choc, great brew none the less, I again started a little cold for this one but as it warmed it certainly grew on me.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/12/16)

Idzys Black Summer

What a wonderful beer. Enjoyed in the spa at about 2am this morning to cap off an awesome Xmas. Thanks heaps idzy!!! There was a good sweetness about the roast, what was the recipe?


----------



## AJ80 (26/12/16)

22. Mardoo - heady snipper

Juicy dank goodness. My word this is an impressive beer. Very clean ferment and the ABV is dangerously well hidden. Did I mention the aroma and flavour?? Rich grapefruit. Firm bitterness that I'm really digging. One of the best DIPAs I've ever had. Thank you very very very very much for sharing. Recipe?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/12/16)

7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm

Nice Amber colour. Nice tight head. Carbonation a bit on the spritzy side (which I think suited the beer just right). Nicely balanced. Aroma was beautiful - Im guessing citra?

Drank this on a really hot night first with my fish and chips.....a delicious pairing.

thanks Russ - what was the surprise?


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/12/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
> 
> Nice Amber colour. Nice tight head. Carbonation a bit on the spritzy side (which I think suited the beer just right). Nicely balanced. Aroma was beautiful - Im guessing citra?
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul! Nah no citra, don't have any. I think it was all cascade. Cascade in the cube then a dry hop as well. 

The surprise is because I made two batches if the same thing, when I was weighing the grain out I couldn't remember if I had already added the required carapils so to be sure I added more. And then the other one got the right amount. Then when I was milling (grain is stored at my folks as its cooler in their garage), I couldn't remember which drum had the extra carapils. So the swap beer could be the correct one or the added goodness one. Don't know 

As a side note, since tasted the other batch and it's tastes alright and similiar so obviously didn't make much difference.


----------



## Mardoo (27/12/16)

AJ80 said:


> 22. Mardoo - heady snipper
> 
> Juicy dank goodness. My word this is an impressive beer. Very clean ferment and the ABV is dangerously well hidden. Did I mention the aroma and flavour?? Rich grapefruit. Firm bitterness that I'm really digging. One of the best DIPAs I've ever had. Thank you very very very very much for sharing. Recipe?


Awesome! Glad you liked it. This was a collaborative brew by Mofox and myself. It was based closely on a Heady Topper clone recipe from HBT. After a bunch of hours of research each, we worked out final recipe and technique. I'll post that stuff in the next couple days. Gotta run ATM, but thanks for the input! I was very, very stoked with how this one turned out, and I give a lot of the credit to dry hopping under low pressure. No O2 means little degradation in hop aroma or flavour.


----------



## thearn (27/12/16)

Thanks I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## TheWiggman (28/12/16)

Had a few over the week.

1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6%

Pictured below:




Low carb, tasted overtly wheaty to my palate and sorry didn't enjoy it. I don't like wheat beers and understand this may not have been one so could have all been in my head. Tasted better on tap at your place, so those who enjoyed it missed out. Please disregard my review in light of my taste.

11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'
I'll do my best to recall. It was a balmy afternoon with dry heat starting to set in, and amongst all the dark beers in the fridge to select from this swap I decided to whip out some citra action. As I walked to the bench, fending off children with one leg and delicately pouring into my favourite beer glass, malty aromatics with some classic citra tartness escaped from the glass. Unlike the others' remarks, it was the malt character of this beer that got me. I found the hops to be a little too overt, it was bitter sure and needed to be at 6%, but for mine the citra on its own stood too far in front of the rest of the beer. Perhaps it was the balance and needed more late with less dry hopping or vice versa, but not being a citra junky personally it didn't work for me. The malt on the other hand... I don't know what your base was in this recipe but the malt aroma was a standout that reminded me a lot of Pintail Pale. There was a really good backbone that was just spot on for a pale ale and made the 6% hold its head up high. I kept whiffing the glass even though it was empty to get more grainy goodness. If I were brewing a pale ale for myself, this malt and yeast combo I would go for.

2. Idzy - Black Summer




This one caught me by surprise. 'Black Summer' - is it dark and features Summer hops? Is it a summer beer but dark in colour? Is it an ode to the bushfires of 2009? One thing was for sure, it looked and smelled like a porter with a dense head that layered well. To begin with I picked up a heap of roast character and tasted a bit thin, but then I figured I was judging it like a porter. It's not. It has English character but pulled no punches when it came to near charcoal-like roast. I wasn't sure if I liked it, then looked down and noticed most of the beer had gone. The head was still thick and lustrous. This is a beer tailored to be consumed that gives a finger to the typical light, fizzy inoffensive lagers in favour of ROAST. If I had to pick I would say this is an ale, but not really sure if it was American and brewed with UK hops and malt or some local US hops with an English yeast. It could well be a lager, which reminds me of the same battle when trying to pick Toohey's Old (disregarding the PoR which I know Idzy loves). It made me think this is what swaps are about, learning about different beers styles and trying things I didn't know existed.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/12/16)

6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
Feared the Wignall Effect might be in full force here because bottle taughtness and protecting cap spelled trouble. 


Chilled, I poured it ever so gently. 


I took a deep breath, withheld rage, and had a smell. All good. Carbonated with an estimated 9 carb drops but otherwise not a hint of the I faery. While I waited for the head to dissipate it warmed up which suited. 
Like malt junkie I'm not getting much choc but plenty of roast. Bitterness comes on strong but I think it's in combination with the crystal malts. Pushes the boundaries between porter and stout but that's robust yeah? Not to dry nor sweet in the finish and ever so slightly hot (perhaps because I got 1.5% ABV of carb drops). Less crystal and more choc and this would be a winner, this example sadly let down by the carbonation. 
Tops cover art too, rivals WarmerBeer's.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/12/16)

Cap has no number and the only beer I havnt accounted for is number 23. I know it says drink Feb but its been in the fridge since the swap.

23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb - I think

Nice spritz and hissed when open. Good carbonation. Pours a coppery colour. Aroma is sweet, bready and spicy. Love the aroma. Okay my fears are confirmed. It is your beer and if i knew i would of let it condition but owell. So much flavour, first you get the puckering bitterness that quickly mellows out to a nice firm malt character. Bready, sweet, and a hint of dark fruit. After this I get a funky yeast flavour that ties it all in beautifully. I love this beer! If my memory serves correct you had something similar on the day in the bottle and we drank it by the fire. Absolutely loved it mate. Thanks for sharing.

Ps if theres any left over and your coming to the next swap, you know what to do.


----------



## reardo (29/12/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter
> Feared the Wignall Effect might be in full force here because bottle taughtness and protecting cap spelled trouble.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Sorry about the carb! Not sure what the hell happened. May have been 3 drops in it. 
In reference to the roast hints from yourself and malt, I'm not sure if any of the grain I used has this characteristic. Correct me if I'm wrong, because I intended not to have any roast at all. Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/12/16)

Choc malt and carafa (which is a German version of choc malt) are both highly roasted malts, that's where the roast comes from.

Made the same error when I tried to brew a 'choc stout', went 20% of the grist as choc and got a huuuge roasty and bitter/astringent stout. Not a super chocolatey one that I hoped for...


----------



## TheWiggman (29/12/16)

Surprised at that recipe, to me it had dark crystal characteristics. I haven't used midnight wheat before but looking at that it's bloody dark. Choc malt's a bit deceptive because I've found it hard to push choc flavours unless it's the only roasted malt at about the 3-5% mark. With other dark malts it can become hard to pick.
Looking at an old recipe I got a fair bit of dark chocolate flavour from this grist -
82.5% ale
7.2% dark crystal
6.2% brown
4.1% chocolate
First gold for hops, yeast was 1028.

I looked at the bottle afterwards and there was some funny streaks on the inside that didn't rinse off with water but could be scraped off with a brush. Perhaps there was something foreign in there but it didn't taste bad to me. If this was infected whooooooooa what a beer it must have been before


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/12/16)

Had a couple more over the last week

2. Idzy - Black Summer

Nice one mate. Is this the beer we brewed at Bandicoot on their system? Tastes somewhat similar to mine. I really enjoyed this, it went down perfectly on Chrismtas day night after everyone had fucked off and the little ones were in bed, and the SHMBO and I were debriefing about what went right (food) and what went wrong (my family).

11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'

Had this last night with a pizza and a movie. Little undercarbed for my liking but I'll tell you, with storms all around and what felt like a dam coming out of the sky, this went down a treat. I really enjoyed the flavour of this. Could have gone a few more bottles!


----------



## TheWiggman (30/12/16)

7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm


Slightly hazy copper with an amber hue, a touch darker than is par for a pale ale. Clearly spritzy. On the nose I'm getting classic APA hops that don't overpower and sit in the land between pine, citrus and earth. Reminds me of Bridge Roads pale but more balanced and in tune with 'beer' than juice or resin - the malt's there as well. 
To taste... now let me start by saying I served it at 3°C. Clean, balanced, bitterness just right with a slightly odd medicinal-like warmth in the aftertaste. Maybe this is the rye? I've never tried/used rye before. After it warmed up a touch this melded into everything else and became a real pleasure. The malt started to shine, the hops just worked and overall the beer is an absolute pleasure. As far as I'm concerned this is an APA done right. The kind of beer I'd want on tap at home for the visitors when they asked for a pale ale. The kind you can enjoy on the first glass, and see the rest of the evening away chatting to friends while sipping away forgetting about how good it is. Genuinely one of the best pale ales I've ever had. Makes me want to dye my hair black, curl it into ringlets and run away to my family just to try and replicate it.


----------



## VP Brewing (30/12/16)

Freaking loved it too Nullinvoid! 

Recipe. NOW!


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/12/16)

7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm

Copper in colour, piney in aroma but not overdone. Flavour: bitterness is perfect, perfect middle ground and complements the malts which usually get left out in APAs at most micro breweries. The malt is solid and provides a really good backbone and supporting the bitterness. Mouthfeel is excellent. 

Excellent beer Russ. Call me picky but a vast majority of beers I try when I'm out disappoint me. There's so many pale ales on the market that to me are out of balance and just bitter fruit flavoured beer. I find them soulless. Unfortunately for them you've just raised the benchmark. Your beer is how I interpreted APA's. Keen for a recipe.

KUDOS mate!


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/12/16)

Shit guys, wow! Wasn't expecting that sort of feedback. I'm genuinely surprised as I expect people who actually know what they are doing to get that sort of feedback. 

They are all really helpful comments too and it's great to know I am on the right track with what I am doing. 

Now I have to go through the fridge and see if I still have a bottle that I can submit into vicbrew 

I'll jump on the computer later and get the recipe as I can't remember it off the top of my head 

Thanks again, it was really good to see such wonderful words.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/12/16)

+3 on those words too Russ, really nice beer (had it last night after seeing the comments!). Thank you


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/12/16)

Also by the looks of things all of the beers can now be put into the fridge for future drinking at the dates.


----------



## MartinOC (31/12/16)

Catching up over the past few days. I know I'm coming at these later than most, but maybe things have changed since they were intended to be consumed....

18. Goat Amber - A bit on the light side body-wise & not bad up-front, but as it warmed, it was apparent that acetaldehyde was coming-out to a point where I decided to move on...

1. Cocko's Belgian XPA (whatever that's meant to be?). Cloudy as a winter's day in Kinglake  . I just loved this one. I know what you did & it just works for me. Wheaty tartness with a good malty backbone. Bitterness up-front mellows-out after a few sips & you're left with a beautifully bucolic Belgian beverage in the farmhouse arena. Nice one Centurion!

9. MoM's Cream Ale. Gotta say, I've tried a few of these & never been impressed with the style - until now... Clean, refreshing & I can definitely get the corn. Great one for slugging-down on a hot day after wielding numerous chainsaws.

13. Mofox's Thirsty Monk. Not sure what to expect of this after all the rave reviews, but it matched what everyone else has said to date. Like I said, I'm coming at these a bit late & it reminded me in profile rather like a Biere de Garde that hasn't quite hit its stride yet. I was thirsty (but not a monk) when I had this too quickly (chainsawing again) & promptly fell asleep on the couch. What was the ABV again???

17. GP's Russian Roulette ESB. Having this now. Not over-carbed, but definitely more than an ESB should be. I spotted the "ring of confidence" in the bottle before I opened it & was a bit wary, but it poured OK. First things first, it's definitely infected. I can smell subtle Brett. on the nose & this carries-through to the flavour & body (ie. a bit thin & dry). Despite the infection, if this had been touted as a farmhouse ale, I'd probably have given it a big thumbs-up, as I'm actually enjoying it as that (I created my own paradigm-shift), rather than an ESB (bitterness & hop flavour is way too low for that style). 'Not sure right now whether I copped the bullet or an empty chamber.....


----------



## MartinOC (31/12/16)

22. Mardoo/Mick's DIPA (I read the label just as I'm about to pass-out...).

To quote Keats:

"My heart aches, and a drowsy numbness pains 
My sense, as though of hemlock I had drunk, 
Or emptied some dull opiate to the drains 
One minute past, and Lethe-wards had sunk: "

In a word: Holy snapping Dick Shit Batman! OK, so that's not a single word, but I feel I'll start to pismronounce my worms anytime soon...

This is not a beer for drinking. This is a beer for laying-down & avoiding (cue Monty Python sketch).

I'm on the couch tonight (if I manage to make it that far...).

Flubble-blubble-wibbly-wotsits with a triple forward somersault & a half-roll in the middle.

Under NO circumstances should you give me the recipe for this, or I'll be compelled to spontaneously cuddle you.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (1/1/17)

11. Thearn. Cites pale ale.

Had this later on the night after drinking Asahi all night.

So this was a magnificent change...

The aroma was amazing, even this morning when I rinsed out the bottle the aroma was delicious.

Shared the glass around for some friends to try....everyone loved it.

Carbonation was a but low but fine with me Small head that dissipated pretty quickly.

Amber color, but cloudy.

Would love the recipe for this one....but I reckon the lack of Citra going around would make it hard to recreate.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/1/17)

http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com/_p/prd1/1108305981/product/citra-(450g)


----------



## TheWiggman (1/1/17)

Not using citra in that would be like a cheeseburger without the cheese.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (1/1/17)

It would be like a salad without avocado.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/17)

Or s case swap without inebriation.


----------



## AJ80 (1/1/17)

6. Reado robust choc porter

As noted by others, not getting a heap of choc. That's said, this is a delightful beer and perfect for a cooler evening. Smooth, roasty and well balanced bitterness. Mine was not over carbed at all. Very enjoyable and thanks for sharing. 

2. Idzy Black Summer

Had this the other night. Smooth roasty goodness. This was a fantastic beer mate. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AJ80 (1/1/17)

Updating the list - mine is now ready to go. 

Drink now

18. awesome fury - Goat Amber
1. Cocko - Belgian XPA 6% - drink sooner than later
9. mayor of mildura - Cocko's Cream Ale, bottled 1-11-16. Ready. Probably better drunk sooner. Bottle conditioned. Might want to give a few days in fridge to settle.
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale. CPF from keg, drink fresh.
22. Mardoo - Heady Snipper DIPA - A couple of you got these. Drink ASAP
17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB - drink at any stage and see what happens
21. Midnight brew - September Stout
6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

From mid December
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm
5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.
19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age. 
10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Christmas Day / Boxing Day
2. Idzy - Black Summer
11. thearn - Citra sumptin' sumptin'


January
24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. Carbed by 20/12 (Leave at room temp). Lager in fridge after that for minimum 2 weeks, preferably 1 month+
4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - is fizzy now. A week in the fridge before opening wouldn't hurt. )

February
23. TheWiggman - StrongRAD. Bottled October, can be opened any time but ideally Feb or later.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/1/17)

8. DJ_L3THAL - Dusseldorf Altbier. 



Another new style for me. Dodgy pic, but it has a deep auburn, almost ruby-like colour. The smell and taste are almost hand in hand - comes across as how you might describe a heavy hand of darker Munich in a brew would taste. It's not crystal but has that luscious toffee character that sits between smoke and candy. I served it cold and interestingly as it warmed up I didn't think it developed much more malt character. Plenty flavoursome cold, how beers SHOULD be when they're cold. I didn't love it like I did the dampfbier but it was equally well brewed. A good beer for any season.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/17)

Hey guys, here is the recipe for my brew 


Recipe: Rye Pale Ale 25 litres
Brewer: Rusty
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 24.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 64.3 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.3 % 
0.55 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.7 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.3 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 
15.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 24.2 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
85.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 16.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 10 - 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

I get shit house efficiency out of my brew in a bag but don't know if this makes a difference. Also there could have been 0.60kg carapils


----------



## reardo (3/1/17)

THearn Citra Pale Ale

I really enjoyed this beer. Initially I thought that this would be overloaded with aroma and flavour but holding back sometimes is good. This was malty but enjoyable and for me that is a big tick as malty is not my preference. Great job Timmy


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (3/1/17)

22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber - drink Xmas or later. Will age.

I had a hankering for a beer after work today. So I reached around the fridge and my hand came to rest on this. The first glass evaporated. What is it i wondered? Feeling a glow rising. 9.5%!. Awesome beer. Tasted nothing like Mardoo's nuts though.


----------



## reardo (3/1/17)

13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale.

Wowee what a drop. Carb was going off it's tits and I think it favoured the beer. Great head retention, good lacing and mouthfeel was light and crispy. 
Beautiful spot on amber colour and the best balanced one yet. Ripper beer Mick. Would love to see the recipe for this


----------



## mofox1 (3/1/17)

reardo said:


> 13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale.
> 
> Wowee what a drop. Carb was going off it's tits and I think it favoured the beer. Great head retention, good lacing and mouthfeel was light and crispy.
> Beautiful spot on amber colour and the best balanced one yet. Ripper beer Mick. Would love to see the recipe for this
> ...


Link back a few pages... page 7 or 8 on mobile. Prolly page 3 on full.


----------



## mofox1 (4/1/17)

4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - is fizzy now. A week in the fridge before opening wouldn't hurt. )
Great thirst quencher as I was getting the rhubarb for my Saison up to a simmer. Malt presence of a good ESB, but clean clean clean. Nice bitey bitterness. No noticable aroma, comes with the style I assume... Good to have indoors in the aircon, outside might have been a bit too heavy. Cheers and well done 

24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
Mine must have had some O2 issues... no hops, slight sweet thing I usually associate with kit beers... Darn it. Hope it's just mine, was looking forward to it.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/1/17)

11. Thearn. Cites pale ale.

Copperish, dark colour. Very prominent fruit character that is hella good. Needs more maltiness in my opinion and has too much of a cloying kinda sweetness which presents itself as it warms up more. That could simply be my preference though so take that with a grain of salt. All in all I loved it but as soon as the temp rose it started to present some undesirable notes. That aroma though! Hella good and full credit!


----------



## malt junkie (4/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> 4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ - is fizzy now. A week in the fridge before opening wouldn't hurt. )
> Great thirst quencher as I was getting the rhubarb for my Saison up to a simmer. Malt presence of a good ESB, but clean clean clean. Nice bitey bitterness. No noticable aroma, comes with the style I assume... Good to have indoors in the aircon, outside might have been a bit too heavy. Cheers and well done
> 
> 24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
> Mine must have had some O2 issues... no hops, slight sweet thing I usually associate with kit beers... Darn it. Hope it's just mine, was looking forward to it.


Bugger. Had a couple of these through Christmas and they were fine and still have one at the bottom of the keezer. Might try and grab it sometime overcthe weekend, see if it's a bottling issue. Sorry mate.


----------



## JB (4/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> 11. Thearn. Cites pale ale.
> 
> Copperish, dark colour. Very prominent fruit character that is hella good. Needs more maltiness in my opinion and has too much of a cloying kinda sweetness which presents itself as it warms up more. That could simply be my preference though so take that with a grain of salt. All in all I loved it but as soon as the temp rose it started to present some undesirable notes. That aroma though! Hella good and full credit!


I too loved this one's colour & aroma was incredible, but also think a touch more malt could have brought this into balance & would have been spot on for my tastes. Thanks v much Tim. Here's a picture:


----------



## TheWiggman (7/1/17)

22. Mardoo - 
Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber
View attachment 94314

Took a big risk pouring this before mash out, but I like to live dangerously. Very low carb that didn't draw much head, but livens with some agitation. The aromatics are pretty special; in my mind I'm thinking chestnuts and I think I can smell them, but I'm getting an interesting g blend of English malt and some subtle hop sweetness accentuated by the alcohol. Very interesting. Flavour-wise the alcohol is hidden up front but it's a full drink for sure. Classic amber backbone which is well controlled so the dark malts don't take over with such a big beer. Appropriately bitter with hops I can't pick. Maybe EKG and some US? Nothing standing out, but all coming together for an enjoyable beer experience that is definitely it's own thing. Cheers for the hangover DJ, good contribution.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/1/17)

Wondered how all you idiots double post. Just found out (cheers forum for the warning that the first post did not go through)
Edit #3: and now the picture's gone. Argh!


----------



## AJ80 (8/1/17)

7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Drink after 16th December @ 2:38pm

Cracking beer nullnvoid - just fantastic. A full bodied pale ale (that'd be the rye I suppose) that is perfectly balanced between malt and hops. Really enjoying the fruity aroma on this. Very clean ferment too. Seriously enjoyable stuff. Thanks for sharing!

And some others from the past week or so:

21. Midnight brew - September stout

Smooth roasty goodness. Such a nice stout midnight brew - was thoroughly enjoyed on a cool evening. Thanks for sharing yet another top notch brew mate. 

18. Awesome fury - goat Amber

Minimal goat detected on the nose and palate. Plenty of 'amberness' though. Smelled like toast and had a really nice malt sweetness to it. Brilliant clarity too. Was very enjoyable.


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/1/17)

2. Idzy - Black Summer

Black on black on black with a firm 15mm tan head that doesnt dissipate. Aroma is roast combined with a tiny bit of ester character on the end.

SMOOTH.

Solid malt character without being burnt/astringent or unpleasant. Light mouthfeel and very smooth and easy to drink. Finishes up with nice fruity tones that play well. I get this super easy drinking chocolate character. 

Stab in the black dark but a black wheat beer on an UK yeast.

You've gotta share this recipe Idzy! Loved it.


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/1/17)

I think I'm roughly half way through the swaps and what a swap this one shaped up to be. It really disappoints me when I'm out and cant find a beer close to the quality of what you fellow brewers are producing.

Truly loving the quality everyone. Brew on!


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

The trend continues!

19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)

Jet black, tanned head that fades over a few minutes (as expected with oats). Dark warm toasty notes and clean esters in the aroma. Flavour is outstanding! Chocolate notes paired with the smoothness of the oats has this sitting as one of my favourite dark beers of all time. It warms you up as you drink it. Very clean and really well brewed mate, the malt really shines through and takes center stage while still maintaining plenty of balance. The mouthfeel is perfect even with the carbonation. I'd love a keg of this on tap in Winter.

Sessionable AF. Great label too. I would happily drink this for breaky and recreate it.

Id love a recipe mate.



*Enjoyed after extending the the hop trellises up and onto the roof.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/1/17)

Another one.

6. Reardo - Robust Choc Porter

Deep brown/black with a nice tight tan head. Rich aroma of chocolate and extra roasty notes. Strong roasty flavour with backing from the rest of the grain bill. Boy I'd love this while watching the footy on someones deck in the middle of June. The bitterness backs up the roast quiet well. I got more roast then chocolate but I kinda expected that from a robust porter. Its one of those things with choc malt, I find it provides more actual roast then chocolate. Although it didnt pour overcarbed i'd say its a tad high but I still quiet like it. And I like em carbed real low if that means anything. Being a chocolate porter Id up the crystal a bit to give it a bit more sweetness and lower the roasted malts. However as a robust porter which it is still labeled as, loved it. It's not too dry and still has some decent malt character at play.

Also, I love the label. I'd love to hear the story of the label. The blue pit of fire and why its called the Two Thirds Chicks Brewery.


----------



## MartinOC (14/1/17)

11. Thearn's Citra Pale Ale.

I'm generally not a fan of "New-World" hops, but this one has changed my mind (unless it's the way it was made). 'Not played with Citra myself (even when CB had them in stock & they vanished quick-smart), but I'm inclined-to now.

Loving it (even SWMBO likes it!!!). It sorta-kinda reminds me of some real ale's I used to drink in the UK before I came to OZ (if the carbonation wasn't so high).

Is the fruitiness from the Citra alone? What yeast did you use?


----------



## WarmerBeer (15/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Sessionable AF. Great label too. I would happily drink this for breaky and recreate it.
> 
> Id love a recipe mate.


Well I :wub: you, too, MB.

View attachment 114 - Breakfast Stout.bsmx


I've attached the BeerSmith file. Let me know if it doesn't work for you, or for others.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/1/17)

It no worky for me. 
Please cut and paste, tin man. 
Muchos grassy arse. 
[emoji6]

(Hopefully lining up to brew a stout in a little while, so starting a review of recipes)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/1/17)

I've emailed it to you Stu!


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/1/17)

5. VP Brewing - Tripel - Bottled 12.10.16. Ready to drink Xmas time. (Leave longer if you can) Keep refrigerated.

Mountain peak head that wants to explode but settles atop of the glass. Clear golden hue. Aroma reminds me somewhat of a saison yeast I used a few years back. More fruit then phenolic. Flavourwise it's refreshing without any malt dominance. It actually tastes sweet then fades ever so quickly to dry which had me a bit confused. I looked up the style guides for a reference and it seems to be a pretty important component. Sneaks up on you too just like the style guidelines say. Head laces the glass all the way till the end.

This beer was not at all how I expected it to be but never less I enjoyed it. . 

Hope you don't have this one on tap at home as it went straight to my head, the sneaky bastard. Cheers mate.

EDIT: as is warmed up it had quiet a wonderful citrus bouquet and was even more of a sneaky bastard to drink. Much smoother too once some of the initial carbonation drives off and brings more malt into play.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/17)

No longer on call for work - longneck time!

17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB 
Yep it's infected. Appearance oozes ESB, but nose says brett. Like Martin said, it's not overly off-putting but has me wondering if I should finish the rest of it or move on to something that is as intended. You'll have to prove the skillz next swap if you or I don't drop out. 
Crap I can't stop burping, super carbed.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/1/17)

4. AJ80 - North German Altbier (aka Son of DJ)



Love that colour. I've never tried an altbeir before (have I tried anything?) so this is new territory. Reminds me a lot in 'character' of a mild - almost nutty, full body but with little lasting bite if that makes any sense. I'm not getting much Euro anything bar a whisp of smokiness courtesy of the darker malts. Strikes me as like a lager, focus being on making it clean and more about the things that aren't there than what is. Not too shabby.
Ed: looked up the style guidelines and seems you've hit the nail on the head


----------



## AJ80 (18/1/17)

Thanks mate - this was based heavily on a recipe from DJ_L3ThAL. It's my new favourite style. Will find it hard not to keep some form of alt on constant rotation. 

Speaking of which...

8. DJ_L3ThAL - Düsseldorf altbier
Had this the other night. Rich, malty and oh so clean. Really enjoyable beer mate and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/1/17)

Thanks AJ and also Wiggy for your previous feedback! Wiggy you were spot on about the heavy hand in darker Munich, it was ~30% Munich II.

I'm in the same boat as you AJ, I fear for the day an Alt keg blows, but also can't stop thinking about and planning the tweaks for the next one.

I have manticle to blame for biting me with the Alt bug after reading some of his posts about the style. Sadly I'm yet to try a commercial example from Germany. Prost!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/1/17)

Recipes from AJ & DJ for the Alts? Please!


----------



## TheWiggman (19/1/17)

StrongRAD is ready to drink. Treat yourself.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/1/17)

Here is my swap Alt. It pushes the flavour and bitterness, whilst I still like it I think restraint is key with the Altbier style and would prefer a slightly more backed off version which I brewed by accident the last time (had less hops but had same grist but got channeling during the mash and an unexpected lower efficiency).

Also for whatever reason I tried ~30% Munich II in this version where as it was only ~10% in the version before which was a fair bit more session-able.

Anyways, welcome to the Altbier bandwagon, enjoy your stay. 

View attachment Alt.Beer.Spalt - Dusseldorf.bsmx


----------



## technobabble66 (20/1/17)

Got a version for those of us without beersmith? (& uncle warmie's stout). Please!

I guess it obviously makes sense to back things off a little to have a more session able beer, but it's hard to get off the Moar Train [emoji6]
I'm learning it's a very, very fine line between still getting a solid impact of flavour from hops & (especially) malts but not pushing it into heavy territory. I like my heavier beers, but sometimes I'm simply after something a bit more sessionable.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/1/17)

4. AJ's Northern German Altbier

Aroma is clean clean clean. Colour is a deep ruby, off white right head and some lacing. Flavour is just perfect in terms of balance, with a subtle hint of roast that plays well. No hop character which is traditional for style, although I've become addicted to Spalt so am hunting for it in this but need to remind myself it's not usually there for this style hehe.
Fantastic AJ, love it. It's just the best all rounder style and you've brewed it exceptionally well. 10/10 Thank you [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Got a version for those of us without beersmith? (& uncle warmie's stout). Please!
> 
> I guess it obviously makes sense to back things off a little to have a more session able beer, but it's hard to get off the Moar Train [emoji6]
> I'm learning it's a very, very fine line between still getting a solid impact of flavour from hops & (especially) malts but not pushing it into heavy territory. I like my heavier beers, but sometimes I'm simply after something a bit more sessionable.


Here are all my Altbier recipes in PDF inc. notes  

View attachment Alt.Beer.Spalt (Dusseldorf Alt) 20161015.pdf


View attachment Alt.Beer.Spalt (Dusseldorf Alt) 20160716.pdf


View attachment Alt.Beer.Recipe.Spalt (Northern German Altbier) 20150330 - Recipe.pdf


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/1/17)

mofox1 said:


> 24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year
> Mine must have had some O2 issues... no hops, slight sweet thing I usually associate with kit beers... Darn it. Hope it's just mine, was looking forward to it.


Unfortunately mine I just opened is similar, can definitely pickup that kit 'twang-like' flavour you mentioned, reminds me of the same. No hops aroma albeit a clean aroma. Quite a thick mouthfeel and a bit slick, very bitter. Can't finish it I am sorry [emoji30] I was really in the mood for a strong IPA... [emoji24]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/1/17)

10. JB - Smoke on the porter - drink after Mardoo's beer 

Sorry JB, I've opened this before Mardoos beer. Luckily the world has not imploded!
As black as the Nights Watch's castle... Coffee coloured head that stays dense but thin, good lacing, almost as clenchy (is that a word?) as a latte. Aroma doesn't present anything that stands out, is definitely clean. Taste the smoke is well a truly there, but by all means not as offensive as some smoke beers I've had/hated (Bright Brewery one and also that 100% Manuka smoked beer in a previous swap was also intense bacon). As it warms there is a pleasant sweetness there supporting the smoke and it all seems to work well. Definitely extremely well brewed and I'm still drinking it and enjoying it. Many thanks JB!


----------



## AJ80 (20/1/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 4. AJ's Northern German Altbier
> 
> Aroma is clean clean clean. Colour is a deep ruby, off white right head and some lacing. Flavour is just perfect in terms of balance, with a subtle hint of roast that plays well. No hop character which is traditional for style, although I've become addicted to Spalt so am hunting for it in this but need to remind myself it's not usually there for this style hehe.
> Fantastic AJ, love it. It's just the best all rounder style and you've brewed it exceptionally well. 10/10 Thank you [emoji3][emoji106]


Cheers mate - glad you liked it and even more glad you've sent me down this path. Such an awesome style.


----------



## AJ80 (20/1/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Recipes from AJ & DJ for the Alts? Please!


A pleasure techno. Sometimes less is moar

Grist:
81.63% pale malt (gladfield)
12.24% munich1 (best maltz from memory)
3.06% pale chocolate (gladfield)
3.06% dark crystal (gladfield)
Single infusion mash @ 67C for 60 mins
OG 1.050

60 minute boil with:
1.4 g/L spalt @ 60
0.4 g/L warrior @ 60
0.5 gL spalt cube hop

Fermented with WY1007 @ 15C - massive pitch of yeast and held at 15C for the entire ferment (took a while). Crash chillled at 0C for a week before bottling.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/1/17)

24. malt junkie - DIPA, Bottled today 23/11 Ready around new year

The cap was pretty loose on this one but never less it held its carbonation. Massive murky brown colour and cloudy AF. Aroma is more in the toasty caramel range, like a a rich fruit pudding of some sort, dark sugar and raisiny. I liked it but no hop aroma. Flavour up front was actually pretty good despite aroma and appearance. Smooth bitterness with a little bit of balls around the edges, followed by the alcohol. The flavour didnt really have any malt or hop dominance where it kinda lacked in the finish.

Interested to know your pitching rates and fermentation regime for this. I think a little tweaking and this could be a great beer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/1/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> The trend continues!
> 
> 19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout (Keep warm for at least 2 weeks. Maybe end of Dec would be better)
> 
> ...


Far out what a beer! Might be my favourite so far from this swap! Secret ingredient weet bix hey?


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/17)

Vita Brits thank you very much, don't insult Uncle Toby's


----------



## TheWiggman (22/1/17)

Vita Brits thank you very much, don't insult Uncle Toby's


----------



## TheWiggman (26/1/17)

19. WarmBeer - Uncle Warmy's Breakfast Stout
Took the plunge on mid-30s summer day and unfortunately it was too warm for my smoking jacket which is current,y at the dry cleaners. Poured a silky black with equally slick tanned head. Oozes milk/oat stout on the nose with a familiar oatmeal alcoholic warmth. Couldn't be further from a pale lager. Interestingly it smells like it tastes: silky, warming, oaty and deep. Doesn't scream roast yet has classic stout character - almost like it carries all the qualities of a good porter and marries them with oatmeal stout. Competition quality. 
Label:10/10
Thirst quenchingness on an Aussie summer's day: 1.5/10
Drinking enjoyment: 9.5/10
Pairs with: smoking jackets and silver beards


----------



## Yob (26/1/17)

Chugging back cocko's cream, nice one mom, light and refreshing and just like cocko's mum, oh so tasty


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/17)

22. Mardoo/DJ Collab - Two Fuzzy Nuts
Roast Chesnut Amber Ale

Creamy head, dark amber and clear as a bell. The aroma is interesting and has me kinda stumped I know I smell hops and but there is nothing that dominates and it has kinda transformed into a what I can only describe as sweet rich cake, the kind you know you dont want to share with anyone. The flavour, OH WOW! This swap keeps on giving. Bitterness is smooth, flavour is all kinds of awesome. Malty, sweet, rich then more bitterness and then more malt. I really like how its all tied in to a friendly harmoney. 9.5% well ****. This is gonna hit me in a few minutes so i'll keep this short. I cant pinpoint the chestnuts but I notice a difference and I think you'd 100% know they wernt there if you brewed it without. They kinda transform the beer and assist with the ABV, malt, hops and I think yeast too.

This one is a beauty fellas. Absolutely love everything about this beer and cant fault it. Blow me BJCP!!


----------



## Mardoo (3/2/17)

Cheers mate! I greatly appreciate the opinions of other brewers on this one.
Sorry AJ80, I WILL get to the recipe. Things have been complex. After the drama it's just TV and the cats, though, eh?


----------



## TheWiggman (3/2/17)

5. VP Brewing - Tripel



That hot, hot bubbly cold beer. Warming alcohol in a fizzy cold beverage that battles to be better depending on the temp. Quite clean and simple with bold grain flavours with a hint of ester spice. Mild noble hops on the aroma, bitterness bang on. It's tough to make a beer like the Belgians but this is a good attempt that has none of the calling cards of an amateur brewer. Probably a good age to drink it. 
Speak of which it's February...


----------



## TheWiggman (3/2/17)

Best enjoyed while cranking Nine Inch Nails at full tilt on the home but stereo (but then again everything is except seeing him on stage)


----------



## Yob (3/2/17)

Ive had a couple of these tonight

1 cocko is a cnt

loved the subtle spice with it, enjoyed it more as it warmed a little.. no surprise,
head was a little volatile, big bubbles no lacing and faded fast (probably infected)
shit didnt matter, was a pleasant relaxing evening drop that I well enjoyed

4 AJ's German alt

not my style as a got to but no revelation there, was great to wash that shit from Cocko out of my face though, cor, what a shit show!
Great carb, loved the body in this, has me intrigued, what was the yeast? have to admit to knowing sweet fa about alt, but will now learn

13 Mofox's Belgian Amber Ale..

Its..er well carbed.. still trying to slowly pour a glass :lol:

*ed ed: was worth waiting for, kinda slick mouthful and despite the carb, which ive let settle out in the glass for 10minutes, is quite lush, rich and **** I wish I had some chocolate... props..

seems to have been the theme of the night to randomly grab bottles at utter random that arent my thing, but ya know.. thats the exact reason why case swaps are the most awesome thing on earth.. exposure to styles you wouldnt, in the everyday, grab one of, but afterwards continue to think about..


----------



## AJ80 (4/2/17)

Yob said:


> Ive had a couple of these tonight
> 
> 1 cocko is a cnt
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - glad you enjoyed the alt. It was fermented with WY1007 at 15C (massive pitch).


----------



## AJ80 (4/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> No longer on call for work - longneck time!
> 
> 17. GrumpyPaul - Russian Roulette ESB
> Yep it's infected. Appearance oozes ESB, but nose says brett. Like Martin said, it's not overly off-putting but has me wondering if I should finish the rest of it or move on to something that is as intended. You'll have to prove the skillz next swap if you or I don't drop out.
> Crap I can't stop burping, super carbed.


Trying this now. Certainly infected, but in a really good way (for my tastes anyway). Really smooth Brett driven funk on the nose that follows through in the flavour. I'm enjoying this (but I do like the weird stuff).


----------



## Yob (4/2/17)

24. malt junkie - DIPA

Soft bottle but took a chug thinking I'd chuck a carb cap on it but found it low carbed

Little to no head (possibly could have fixed it but Im drinking it)

A little sweet but the solid bitterness that follows makes you forget that pretty quick, rich body and for mind, I think the DIPA's I enjoy the most are the dry ones, that said, all the hallmarks of a good recipe, Im wondering what the hops were.. lots of 3 or 4?

Sorry mate, I really should have carbed this up more to do it justice,

Deep copper and so much hop haze its nearly a light show, almost murky :icon_drool2: love the tones in the malts..

I'd love to see this 8 points lower :chug: but great direction mate keep on that one

*ED: I have thrown the carb cap on this, 40psi and I'll get to it again in a few days. Really felt the carb might change the game on this beer


----------



## Yob (4/2/17)

11. thearn - Citra Pale ale

Pours with big bubbles which dissipates quickly, does linger as the glass is consumed but minimal lacing.. a better head retention on this with finer bubbles would be dreamy.

Deep amber to copper, with an appropriate hop haze beaming through it.. looking at it makes you want to jam it in your face..

Great aromatics on the nose, you know right away its citra and a little bit of drool starts.. only more evidence I should be drinking this not looking at it

First taste is all about the hops, Nice work there..can feel there was layering of hops done well.. second and third tastes you start to notice the malt more and the warmth from the %6 on this... almost an IPA in my book but would love to know the stats on the brew.

nom nom, ******* tops effort


----------



## mofox1 (4/2/17)

Yob said:


> 13 Mofox's Belgian Amber Ale..
> 
> Its..er well carbed.. still trying to slowly pour a glass :lol:
> 
> *ed ed: was worth waiting for, kinda slick mouthful and despite the carb, which ive let settle out in the glass for 10minutes, is quite lush, rich and **** I wish I had some chocolate... props..


Dammit, I filled it from the keg to avoid this fricken thing!

Oh well, all's well that ends well


----------



## Yob (4/2/17)

mofox1 said:


> Dammit, I filled it from the keg to avoid this fricken thing!
> 
> Oh well, all's well that ends well


bring more tmoz.. will happily have a second go


----------



## TheWiggman (12/2/17)

21. Midnight brew - September Stout
Thought of taking a pic but it's a stout. Classic example of a dry stout with an English bent. Roast roast roast, no chocolate overtones to note but a hint of bitter coffee. Dry start, dry through and dry finish. Probably best described as dry. Sessionable and not just a winter beer, with a bitterness that tastes like it's coming from the dark malts rather than the hops. Less impressed with the label on this one than Uncle Warmy's, but the '21' was clearly legible, contrasting with my inability to write a number on a lid and read case swap rules. Perhaps this explains why nobody has tried my beer. Full credit. 
Well that wraps it up, thanks all for the interesting and varied beers and hopefully I can make the Mildura trip for the next round. Already got 2 kegged beers from swap recipes and more lined up.


----------



## AJ80 (12/2/17)

19. Uncle Warmy's oatmeal stout

This is everything I love about oatmeal stout. Smooth, silky mouthfeel and plenty of roast to remind you it's a stout. Smells like slightly burned toast and the bitterness is spot on. Ripping beer mate - glad I held off for a cold evening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/2/17)

8. DJ Lethal -Dusseldorf Alt

Dark copper to brown. Aroma has a great dose of malt, hint of chocolate and an awesome little bit of fruity ester character to round it out. First sip, second sip, third sip. Yummo she's going down a treat. Never had an Alt before but it's better then I expected. It's like a super tasty full flavoured dark lager. Lovely clean malt characters come through, the mouthfeel is rounded out and gives the impression of fulfilment. I can feel the flavours when I've finished drinking and licking my lips. (TWSS)

Great brew mate. This would be awesome to drink down during autumn time as it gets cooler.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/2/17)

Cheers Cam! Glad you enjoyed it. I need to branch out of my Alt hole soon and get some other things on tap. But I have conceded that there will always be 1 tap dedicated to Altbier, probably forever


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/2/17)

10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016

Second last bottle left from the swap.

Deep purple brown in colour, initial aroma from the bottle was tinned oysters and secondary aroma out of the glass is much more tamed down and enjoyable. B-e-autiful porter Jason. Filling, slight roast, great body and mouthfeel all topped with a hint of smoke. Takes me back to my omnivore days. Its not too sweet, its not to bitter, has the right mouthfeel, the right body and the smoke takes center stage without being too dominant. I even get a hinty of fruit from the esters in the finish. Glad I've save it for this chilly night. This would be awesome up your way heading into winter as the weather cools down and before you get into the stouts, RIS's and bummocks of the world.


*Disclaimer: In the past I've always had a strong dislike for smoked beers. Yours was an exception. I know, I know I'll never forget.


----------



## JB (20/2/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> 10. JB - Smoked porter, bottled 26/10/2016
> 
> Second last bottle left from the swap.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Aaaah Cam. I laughed at the purple, i shrieked in horror at the oyster* aroma & then cried with delight that i was able to drag you back down memory lane to your previous beast devouring days 

But seriously thanks for your review mate. I've really enjoyed reading them all, bravo.

*no oysters were harmed in the making of this porter.


----------



## JB (20/2/17)

:/


----------



## TheWiggman (21/2/17)

Has anyone tried my beer? Sheesh, MB opened his by accident and I've been waiting in anticipation for 3 months. Put me out of my misery PLEASE.


----------



## malt junkie (21/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Has anyone tried my beer? Sheesh, MB opened his by accident and I've been waiting in anticipation for 3 months. Put me out of my misery PLEASE.



Just grabbed out of the cupboard where it's stayed a nice 18-20°c will fridge and drink by nights end (call it 2 am) and post before I drive to Sydney tommorrow.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Has anyone tried my beer? Sheesh, MB opened his by accident and I've been waiting in anticipation for 3 months. Put me out of my misery PLEASE.


Was yours the one with the little Robot on the label?


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/2/17)

23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb

Well, looks like I saved the best till last.

Gave it a good couple of weeks conditioning, then a couple of weeks cold. Still poured a little murky, maybe a little chill haze, even though I let it warm up before serving.

Damn! But if your ambition was to replicate the real Radieuse, I reckon you're about 95%+ of the way there. The aroma is spot on from my recollection, and all the flavour elements are there. The colour is a little too dark, but that might be due to the lack of clarity.

A fine beer to complete a fine Case Swap.

My Top 3
------------
3rd place -#4 AJ80 - North German Altbier
2nd place - #2. Idzy - Black Summer
1st place - #23. TheWiggman - Radieuse

Thank you, and good night.


----------



## malt junkie (21/2/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> 23. TheWiggman - Radieuse, drink Feb
> 
> Well, looks like I saved the best till last.
> 
> ...


I am still waiting to try Wiggmans brew , but that's a hard call on the top 3, Mardoo's 2 fuzzynuts still sticks in my mind as a stand out. (though he cheated and hedged his bets between two beers :blink: ) Still, the quality blew my socks off! the clean smooth mouth feel with an ABV off the charts, hidden behind little more than good balance and clean brewing. I'd have a hard time trying to cut my list to five though


----------



## TheWiggman (21/2/17)

mayor of mildura said:


> Was yours the one with the little Robot on the label?


Sounds like nobody has heard of Strongbad before. That's the one, but I did a sub-par job of sticking it so it's possibly the second hand bottle with no label on it.


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Sounds like nobody has heard of Strongbad before. That's the one, but I did a sub-par job of sticking it so it's possibly the second hand bottle with no label on it.


I love strongbad! He was awesome, haven't looked at it for many years though. 

I don't think mine came with a label as I don't remember seeing him on the bottle. I think I still have the bottle to drink.


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/17)

malt junkie said:


> (though he cheated and hedged his bets between two beers :blink: )


Dang, sprung!

I actually ran short on my primary swap batch and had to sub a couple bottles of my backup to make numbers. Thanks for the props though, malty!


----------



## AJ80 (24/2/17)

TheWiggman said:


> Has anyone tried my beer? Sheesh, MB opened his by accident and I've been waiting in anticipation for 3 months. Put me out of my misery PLEASE.


Tried it tonight. Just wonderful mate. Deep clovey aroma which lingers. The clove follows through on the taste, but is melded well with a rich ripe plum flavour I really enjoyed. Smooth bitterness and a very clean finish. Top notch brew and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mardoo (25/2/17)

Yep, me too. Marzipan, clove, cherry, and really good candied fruit. Good carb level for the beer. I haven't had the original, so can't compare. I kind of wished I had given it another few months to develop. No, wait, actually I wish for a second one to let develop. Really well done Wiggman.

And thanks for the intro to Strongbad!


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

Deeeeeeeeeej 8 BIPA

BIPA.. fuckin sweeet man, me keg just blew, opened the fridge and your bottle presented itself

Poured more brown than black, big head, settles nicely to lace as the glass is rapidly guzzled

Getting more malts than I am hops up front, possibly missed the boat on that coz the back palate bitterness is great.. I like that

cant pick the hops sorry, as I say, maybe missed the boat and should have had earlier, still.. props man, just what I needed tonight


----------



## TheWiggman (4/3/17)

Which swap beer was this?


----------



## Mardoo (4/3/17)

The drunken one?


----------



## reardo (6/3/17)

I had Wiggmans on the weekend and it is the standout for me also. 

I have only 4-5 left. Surprised they've lasted this long...


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/3/17)

Lucky last 

AJ's Altbier

Boy did this go down a treat. As soon as I opened this and poured into the glass it had AJ's perfect carbonation style that held its head up all the way down the glass. Coppery to brown in appearance with aroma mixed of malty sweetness, cake, and very subtle esters that importantly tied it together. The bitterness is well balanced and refreshing even in this early March heat. You've done it again mate and not let anyone down. Another ripping beer to the vast collection of bottles I'm sure you have stashed at your house. 2 weeks ago Mardoo and I brewed a variation of your oatmeal stout. Its just a matter of time before one/both of us has a brew day with you.

Cheers mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/3/17)

That concludes the swap for me. All in all I would have to say that has been the best swap I have been part of. Everyone is producing some really great and varied beers across the board.

Standouts for me go to:
7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise
23. TheWiggman - Radieuse
22. Mardoo - Two Fuzzy Nuts - Roasted Chestnut Amber (w/ DJL3THAL) (could not fault this beer)
13. Mofox1 - Thirsty Monk, Belgian Amber Ale

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## AJ80 (9/3/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Lucky last
> 
> AJ's Altbier
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - really chuffed you enjoyed it. Hope the brewday went well and the stout turns out good (I'm sure it will). A collab brewday will definitely happen.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/7/17)

Run out of my own beer so guess I should finish my swap beers. Whoops! It's amazing what you find!

JB - Smoke on the porter 

Deeelicious! Don't know why I left this till now but this is great! Really nice smoky taste love it!

Grumpy Paul - ESB 

Infected right? Still drank it, but wasn't right 

Couple more still to go!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/12/17)

Have a few left from this in the back of the kegerator and only realised last night!!

7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Ripper beer Russ, as already mentioned and highly acclaimed! Look forward to brewing the 5x cubes I have of it, 1 for me, 4 for the next summer camping trip with mates - will report back what the masses think


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/12/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Have a few left from this in the back of the kegerator and only realised last night!!
> 
> 7. Nullnvoid - Rye Pale Ale Surprise - Ripper beer Russ, as already mentioned and highly acclaimed! Look forward to brewing the 5x cubes I have of it, 1 for me, 4 for the next summer camping trip with mates - will report back what the masses think



Glad it's held up after this long!

Also glad it's not shit as you have 5 cubes of it. Hahaha. Tried Midnight's version at the swap (and got a cheeky 5 litres of him yesterday) and it's a cracking beer!

I still love this beer and personally could drink it all day long!


----------

